# Sept. 7th, 9am-9pm open practice @ NORCAR



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey guys and girls,

People are asking for more practice, we are going to give it to you!!

This Saturday, the 7th, we are going to add an open practice from 9am to 9pm.

The track layout will be close to a previous Vegas layout, even though it may be different this year 

We will then have a club race Sunday, the 8th, starting at noon.

The layout will be the same for the next weeks Vegas Warm up race 

A small fee of $15.00 for all day.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Woohoo!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'll be there!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The layout is down and will be down till next Sunday 

This Saturday open practice
This Sunday club race
Next Friday night open practice
Next Saturday open practice
Next Sunday Vegas Warm up!

Get your onroad fix now!!!


----------

